# The most overrated game you've played?



## NikoKing (Feb 12, 2011)

So, what's the most overrated game you've played?

For me, it would be Ocarina of Time.  It's a great game, and a classic imo.  The thing is though, the game seems to be way over hyped.  I personally thought Majora's Mask was better, but we all have different opinions and such.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

By faaaar, Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> By faaaar, Super Mario Galaxy 2.


 
I have to agree with this, minus the 'By faaaar' though


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 12, 2011)

Thornton said:


> By faaaar, Super Mario Galaxy 2.


I totally forgot about Super Mario Galaxy 2  .


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, and FarmVille.


----------



## Serk102 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah Super Mario Galaxy 2 didn't really bring anything new to the table, so I thought it was kinda meh. Plus they replaced the beautiful Rosalina with that fat ugly stay thing...I was mad.


----------



## Thornton (Feb 12, 2011)

But, I can't really complain much, because I did pirate Super Mario Galaxy 2 (As I do with most of my lolWii games.)


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Super Mario Galaxy 2.

It's very good, but not godly.

lolkidsmyagewhohaventplayedbettergaems

And Majora's Mask, but it's not as overrated and SMG2.


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

I only started playing the Zelda series at Phantom Hourglass *walks off in shame*


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 12, 2011)

Call of Duty


----------



## bud (Feb 12, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Call of Duty


OMG I was about to post that XD

Though I actually do own the game. It's fun, but not "OMG I'M GOING TO PLAY THIS EVERY DAY TILL THE NEXT ONE COMES OUT" fun. The story wasn't all what I was expecting either comparing to what my friends were saying.


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> So, what's the most overrated game you've played?
> 
> For me, it would be Ocarina of Time.  It's a great game, and a classic imo.  The thing is though, the game seems to be way over hyped.  I personally thought Majora's Mask was better, but we all have different opinions and such.


 
You were three years old when Ocarina of Time came out, how do you have any recollection of the hype surrounding OoT?

The Wii is the most overrated game I've played.


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 12, 2011)

Trevor said:


> You were three years old when Ocarina of Time came out, how do you have any recollection of the hype surrounding OoT?
> 
> The Wii is the most overrated game I've played.


 
But I thought the Wii was...

but how...

but why...

but I thought it was a console...

but how...

...how could Nintendo do such a thing?! Consoles are games, games are consoles....

...games inside games inside games inside games inside an inevitable and never ending paradox of infiniteness of paradoxness....

...inside games inside gammmeeeesssss...-


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> But I thought the Wii was...
> 
> but how...
> 
> ...


 
It's like a taco inside a taco within a Taco Bell that's inside a KFC within a mall that's inside your dream!


----------



## Jake (Feb 12, 2011)

Trevor said:


> It's like a taco inside a taco within a Taco Bell that's inside a KFC within a mall that's inside your dream!


 
I hate Tacos, but I like KFC


----------



## Mino (Feb 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I hate Tacos, but I like KFC


 
Your comment is somehow even less contributory than mine.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 12, 2011)

Trevor said:


> You were three years old when Ocarina of Time came out, how do you have any recollection of the hype surrounding OoT?
> 
> The Wii is the most overrated game I've played.


 I think he means more of the hype from people who still proclaim that it's the best game ever, regardless of what new games come out.


----------



## Mr Meme (Feb 12, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2011)

Trevor said:


> It's like a taco inside a taco within a Taco Bell that's inside a KFC within a mall that's inside your dream!


 
...I'm swirling around a vortex of unexisting nothingness that exists solely in my mind but I am inside my mind while having a mind while having a mind....

...can't...escape...

....swwwiiirrrrllll.....


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 13, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> I think he means more of the hype from people who still proclaim that it's the best game ever, regardless of what new games come out.


 agreed.

i think i'd have to say OoT as well.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 13, 2011)

OoT for sure.


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> I think he means more of the hype from people who still proclaim that it's the best game ever, regardless of what new games come out.


 
Fine, but that's not what hype is.


----------



## Micah (Feb 13, 2011)

Call. Of. Duty.


----------



## Yokie (Feb 13, 2011)

Counter Strike.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Call of Duty



This^ Or maybe I just don't like shooters but I did like Halo... AND SMG2 I don't think it deserved a 10 but it was still a good game 

EDIT: Or for Call of Duty maybe I just don't wanna play a game where I know its going on in the world right now. (Ill stick with games like Fallout)


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 13, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Counter Strike.



.... are you serious?


----------



## Yokie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> .... are you serious?



Yes sir.


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 13, 2011)

Yokie said:


> Yes sir.


 
But, Counter-Strike is the defining game for all the FPSes of today. Heck, it's over 10 years old and there's still a very large playerbase aswell as modding community. Besides that, Counter-Strike players are some of the nicest people I've ever played with on an FPS.

IT CANT BE OVERRATED, it's legendary D:


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 13, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Oh, and FarmVille.


 
^ This


----------



## Yokie (Feb 13, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> But, Counter-Strike is the defining game for all the FPSes of today. Heck, it's over 10 years old and there's still a very large playerbase aswell as modding community. Besides that, Counter-Strike players are some of the nicest people I've ever played with on an FPS.
> 
> IT CANT BE OVERRATED, it's legendary D:


 
I has opinion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 13, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Super Mario Galaxy 2.
> 
> It's very good, but not godly.
> 
> ...


 Majora's Mask isn't really that overrated. A lot of people dislike it for some reason. But yea, I agree with OoT and SMG2. Brawl is too. People were overhyping themselves for it, to be kind of let down with the easiness of the game. Brawl > Melee.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 13, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Fine, but that's not what hype is.


 niko was using the wrong words to say what he meant.
he wasn't trying to say that it was overrated when it came out originally, he was trying to say that since it's release (after a good time) the game has risen above and above due to nostalgia, and people generally succumbing to peer pressure and agreeing that OoT was the best game of all time, when it does not have the same level of quality that some other games might have kept, over time.

just imagine he didn't say hype, and he went with the topic title, overrated.


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> niko was using the wrong words to say what he meant.
> he wasn't trying to say that it was overrated when it came out originally, he was trying to say that since it's release (after a good time) the game has risen above and above due to nostalgia, and people generally succumbing to peer pressure and agreeing that OoT was the best game of all time, when it does not have the same level of quality that some other games might have kept, over time.
> 
> just imagine he didn't say hype, and he went with the topic title, overrated.


 
I'm quite capable of doing all that, thanks.  But I was disagreeing with the idea that it was overhyped.

Also, you seem to have extrapolated a lot of points from one word.  Perhaps you can read Niko's mind?


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 13, 2011)

I disagree with oot only because, A.  I never really saw it all that hyped, it just got very good reviews.

B.  I think it deserved those good reviews, because it was one of the first true 3-d games, many games learned from what work was done there, the story though basic was solid, the character were very memorable, from shiek to the old goron you need to make dance at a point, the music was memorable and good allowing for said dancing npcs to be more remembered, the game play itself was great.  the puzzles were a bit challenging at times but never so hard that I gave up... though the water temple was close lol, and really just gave some great environments.  From action to fishing the game really had a lot to do, and it all tied together pretty well.

I guess the biggest thing that makes it deserving of its praise, is I CAN'T FIND ANYTHING REALLY WRONG WITH IT.  I find flaws in most games... this was one of the rare gems I honestly couldn't... I think the only other one up in my head like that is Portal... so yeah.

Most overrated game for me though, I think I have to agree with Call of Duty, especially everyone but the first.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 13, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I'm quite capable of doing all that, thanks.  But I was disagreeing with the idea that it was overhyped.
> 
> Also, you seem to have extrapolated a lot of points from one word.  Perhaps you can read Niko's mind?


 right, except you didn't, and were the one who took the word out of context to begin with.

i can read his mind, but aside from that, i have at least a partial understanding of how OoT is viewed in the common eye (online/amongst/from most talks of it, at least)

it was great at the time, but it is overrated, now.  or, was last time i checked.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 13, 2011)

Spoiler: might not contribute to topic



I haven't really researched it (like in how to was rated) but I'm going to have to say the biggest _let down_ not most overhyped/overrated game I've ever played would be halo. My friends were always telling me how good it was, so when I got my xbox360 I went over to gamestop and bought a halo game (either 3, or ODST I can't remember). I was dissapoint.


Overrated...hmmmm....
In terms of Overhyped, CoD:BO.
In terms of just pure overrated....Yeah I think I'm gonna have to hand that to SMG2. It was a terrific game, don't get me wrong. But it just didn't have that WOAH factor the original did, since it was the mario game _INNNNNNN SPAAAAAAAAAACE_. Such is the case with other great games such as scribblenauts VS super scribbnauts. The former brought a whole new concept while the later was just the same thing.


----------



## Mino (Feb 13, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> right, except you didn't, and were the one who took the word out of context to begin with.
> 
> i can read his mind, but aside from that, i have at least a partial understanding of how OoT is viewed in the common eye (online/amongst/from most talks of it, at least)
> 
> it was great at the time, but it is overrated, now.  or, was last time i checked.


 
I didn't use jack out of context, it was he who used it incorrectly.

You are hardly unique in your understanding of the general consensus concerning OoT, but I don't understand how it follows that it is overrated.  Such a thing is entirely subjective, yet you haven't really provided any reasoning for why you assess it as being overvalued.  Also, does it not make sense to think of the game primarily in its original context?  People seem to think that a game has to be evaluated in a modern context, which I think is a rather pointless endeavor.  I'm not just talking about the difference in graphics and game engine power, either.


----------



## Brad (Feb 13, 2011)

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare 2


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2011)

Now we need a underrated thread.

People try and like to think that older games are always better than newer ones, but that's not always true.
Take Brawl for example. It has flaws, I agree, but it is not as bad as people treat it.
They say "lol ssb and ssbm is way bett3r all u newfagz play new bad gaemz da old gaemz wer da b3st d00dz!11!11!1" when SSBB was clearly a huge update to the Smash Bros. Series than it was back in the SSB days.

Some games are way overrated, and some are way underrated.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 14, 2011)

Trevor said:


> I didn't use jack out of context, it was he who used it incorrectly.
> 
> You are hardly unique in your understanding of the general consensus concerning OoT, but I don't understand how it follows that it is overrated.  Such a thing is entirely subjective, yet you haven't really provided any reasoning for why you assess it as being overvalued.  Also, does it not make sense to think of the game primarily in its original context?  People seem to think that a game has to be evaluated in a modern context, which I think is a rather pointless endeavor.  I'm not just talking about the difference in graphics and game engine power, either.


 regardless of whether or not he used it incorrectly, his meaning is plain to see. (for me, at least)

i did not mean to say i speak for the majority, and i am hardly unique in any way, i was simply giving my interpretation of people's opinions.  when people compare it to, say, half life, halo, little big planet, call of duty, the entire logic of "you can't compare them" is thrown out the window, and newer games will most likely, in some way, be better.  this is where my focus is at, not on the release-period of OoT.

i find it silly to compare it to newer games as well, but it is often on people's minds when "best game of all-time" is brought up. it happens somewhat often, especially in topics like this.  in that sense, there is no set time period, and it is indeed overrated.  if you're looking at the year it was released, it was groundbreaking, but in this day and age, saying it is the best game of all-time can be countered by many different games and many different opinions.


----------



## Sporge27 (Feb 14, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> regardless of whether or not he used it incorrectly, his meaning is plain to see. (for me, at least)
> 
> i did not mean to say i speak for the majority, and i am hardly unique in any way, i was simply giving my interpretation of people's opinions.  when people compare it to, say, half life, halo, little big planet, call of duty, the entire logic of "you can't compare them" is thrown out the window, and newer games will most likely, in some way, be better.  this is where my focus is at, not on the release-period of OoT.
> 
> i find it silly to compare it to newer games as well, but it is often on people's minds when "best game of all-time" is brought up. it happens somewhat often, especially in topics like this.  in that sense, there is no set time period, and it is indeed overrated.  if you're looking at the year it was released, it was groundbreaking, but in this day and age, saying it is the best game of all-time can be countered by many different games and many different opinions.


 
Ah but I think he is pulling at why you think it is undeserving to be on peoples best game of all time lists?  What makes it less than the best?  And if your answer only has to do with graphics, I will be very sad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 15, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Ah but I think he is pulling at why you think it is undeserving to be on peoples best game of all time lists?  What makes it less than the best?  And if your answer only has to do with graphics, I will be very sad.


 graphics.


Spoiler: LOLITROLU



i think that the game as a whole is very good, and is remarkable especially so because of it's time.  however, there are many fields that it can fall short on.  one being it's length when compared to many games of today, the limited amount of collectibles (though even now, it is a daunting task to get everything), the inherent lack of replay value unless you like the game enough to play it again (which you'll probably do, so replay value may not be fully deserved), but really, it has little flaws that don't necessarily make it undeserving of the title of best game ever, it's simply outclassed by others.  jack of all trades, if you will.

it works shooting into the game very well, but it isn't a first person shooter, and is beaten by many games.  it is not the best RPG, though it holds its own as an action-rpg.  it is not the best action game, though it is indeed full of action.  i think it sets a very high bar for games that follow in its footsteps, but pretty much every LoZ game to date has done that.

i can't honestly say it doesn't deserve the recognition it receives, but i can't agree that it is the best game of all time.  i can't really decide on that myself, but i can't just give it to OoT.

if you need a few direct points, i'll give you my few flaws i've had with the game.

water temple.  every zelda game has a confusing as hell water temple. (except LttP maybe)
camera can be bad, at times (if you don't know how to control it properly)
controls are sometimes slow (when link runs in a circle instead of directly backwards, but again, if you do it properly it's fine)
the story is somewhat bland.. it seems like it's built up to be something that it's not, which is essentially good vs evil save the princess.. + triangle of personal strengths.  but as for side quests and in-game dialogue, it is excellent in relation to story.  it is fleshed out tremendously.

again, i'm not blind to know that these faults are minute, i know they are personal quirks for the most part/are not major, but those are the things that come to mind.



tl;dr, i cannot fault it (as of writing this), but there are indeed games that can and do surpass it.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 15, 2011)

LittleBigPlanet 2.


----------



## Pear (Feb 15, 2011)

The majority of things sold by Nintendo, as well as the CoD series. Do I like CoD? Of course, I love it. It's one of my favorite games ever, simply because of the addictive quality of its mulitiplayer. But is it worth, "Ah yah, fap fap, need a new one every year to have my needs met"? No.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 16, 2011)

All 3 Halos.


----------



## bud (Feb 16, 2011)

Megamannt125 said:


> All 3 Halos.


I would agree with this to some extent. Although I do still believe the series is really well made.



Jas0n said:


> Besides that,  Counter-Strike players are some of the nicest people I've ever played  with on an FPS.
> 
> IT CANT BE OVERRATED, it's legendary D:


I agree with this so much. Actually, most Valve PC games have an excellent community when you think about it. They're usually a quite chatty and friendly bunch most of the times.
My friend gave me CS:S for Christmas last year and I joined him in a zombie server and I played with a very good bunch of people. From my experience of online gaming, Valve seems to have the most dedicated and friendly community.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Feb 16, 2011)

Animal crossing > w> -ducks and jumps out the window-


----------



## Jas0n (Feb 16, 2011)

bud said:


> I would agree with this to some extent. Although I do still believe the series is really well made.
> 
> I agree with this so much. Actually, most Valve PC games have an excellent community when you think about it. They're usually a quite chatty and friendly bunch most of the times.
> My friend gave me CS:S for Christmas last year and I joined him in a zombie server and I played with a very good bunch of people. From my experience of online gaming, Valve seems to have the most dedicated and friendly community.


 
Definitely, I'm not sure what it is about their games but they always promote good community. Even when you get little kids on Counter-Strike they are nothing like the kids you would find on a game like Call of Duty, instead they are respectful (most of the time) and just want to be a part of the great community the server has.


----------



## Psychonaut (Feb 17, 2011)

Jas0n said:


> Definitely, I'm not sure what it is about their games but they always promote good community. Even when you get little kids on Counter-Strike they are nothing like the kids you would find on a game like Call of Duty, instead they are respectful (most of the time) and just want to be a part of the great community the server has.


 



c-note's bazooka begs to differ.
i think it's because they leave the games open, as opposed to closed.  TF2 is not as good on consoles as it is on PC, simply because of the dedication to service, as well as the modding community/etc.  it's the best example i can think of, simply because there's a console version that more or less sucks, and a PC version that often has hundreds of hours logged for anyone playing it.

i dunno.  my two cents.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 20, 2011)

Trevor said:


> You were three years old when Ocarina of Time came out, how do you have any recollection of the hype surrounding OoT?
> 
> The Wii is the most overrated game I've played.


 I played Ocarina of Time later when it came out, and not to mention I've seen hype of it still.


----------



## bud (Feb 21, 2011)

To each to one's own.

I think that's how the saying goes.


----------

